# best cage . ..



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

For a Roborovski hamster? I want one that the hammy can have a good amount of space in and any info on the essentials i will need (am trying to gather all info i can so I can present it all to my mother and then persuade her to let me have one of these gorgeous animals) also a ball park figure on the money I will need for it all xxx thanks guys!. . . . also are these hammies best kept in pairs?? some people say no and some yes, would like an answer from you experts lol 

thanks in advance xxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bump. . .


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok guys I have the all clear for hammie Purchasing--- can Someone please reply  Pretty please


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

my friend had 2 of these i one killed the other but my sister had some and they were fine happier when they were together so i think it depends on the hamster but if u do get to i just say watch out and keep ur eye on them x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for replying, did your sister have males or females? I think they say females are better together than males (as long from same litter) I'm finding info hard to find on google!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hmmmm she might of males im not sure but i think there okay if u keep ur eye on them i not sure about cages but im guessing ones with small gaper inbertween the bars


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

or platic lid thingys instead of wire


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah ive been looking at those- but they all look so small! or is it just me worrying??


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hmmmm ..... there are some big ones around i think on the pets at home site they even hav ones for rob hammies


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok thanks, have looked on there, just trying to work out which is the biggest, I have about £90 to spend on cage, Hamster/s and the contents, you rekon that is goin to be enough?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

yer that should be enough there gonna be loved hammies lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

They truly are  Super Pod Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home this one you rekon?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooh perfect cage for you, if you can find it cheaper than this, this is my dream hamster cage, If you are wanting to keep more than one the advice is keep them in a large one level cage (as they can become territorial over the extra levels) aslways put in as many bowl, wheels, beds etc as there are hamsters and females are better together than males.

Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Big 1: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks TDM! dont think i can afford it this time ;-) thanks 4 the info! well excited! hopefully be a mummy 2 a hammie tonight


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok might be going to get them in a minute! anything to look out for in the hammies? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> ok might be going to get them in a minute! anything to look out for in the hammies? x


Bright eyes, clean bums, nice fur, and depending on where youre getting them check the sex, I find the easiest way is that girls have nipples and boys dont.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok thank you! is the same principle with sexing as with your meeces? think i got the hang of it with looking at yours


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> ok thank you! is the same principle with sexing as with your meeces? think i got the hang of it with looking at yours


Yep tis a shame I didnt do it properly when I got the mice isnt it:blush:. Im going to get a professional (Yorkshire rose) to do the babies for me.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol mistakes are made  your meeces ae beautiful- you never know i may progress to them next ;-) hehehehehe


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lol

when or if u get them tonight we neeeeeeeed pictures lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think this is a good cage for robos as its nice and roomy and they won't be able to escape through the bars:

Cages : Ferplast Duna 'Multy' Guinea Pig / Hamster Cage + FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

The robo might get out of the rotastak you posted a picture of, not sure about the bar spacing, one of the reasons I went for habitrail. Also they can't climb the vertical tubes without mouse ladders and Himalya has a horrible habit of just falling headfirst and not using his ladder in his Crittertrail.

The one Flissy posted doesn't give the bar spacing exactly, just that it's less than 1cm - it really depends how much it's less than 1cm, you might still need to use mesh.

I personally wouldn't go for anything barred unless it's designed for mice, or the bars are on the roof only and can be covered by mesh.

Zoozone do plastic cages with a barred roof a bit like the one Flissy posted.

I posted this on a similar thread a couple of months ago about my Habitrail cages.



> Most of my cages are based on Habitrail.
> 
> Depends on your budget which Habitrail to go for. None of it is really large enough on it's own, so you need to add the costly extensions. Although using Ebay you can pick up some real bargins.
> 
> ...


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

okay guys!!! guess what I have  will make THEM a new thread with piccies when they wake up! I ended up with two boys- but they are identical :s- anyways more about them in new thread. this is the cage I ended up with, they cant reach the bars- as too tiny but the spaces are small anyways!- when I can find my bank card (which BF has lost) I will be buying them something else to attach to it! (and more toys!) hope its ok!!-- will post an actual pic in the new thread so you can see how I have set it up!




edit-- sorry 4got 2 add pic!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

rotastack!

mine loved it 

bummer to clean but they had so much fun


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You might need to buy another cage when they mature as they almost always start fighting. I have never ever had success in keeping dwarf hamsters together all their lives. I have one Robo now and he lives in a habitrail ovo loft with two den extensions.
I would have thought that Robo's could get out of that rotastak cage you posted - the bars are a bit bendy too which will make it easier for them, watch them carefully.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

they are in the savic cage above


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

That cage you have is quite small, especially for robos! They are highly energetic and love space to just run  If you are still accepting suggestions, then I would personally go for a bin cage for them!You can buy huge ones for way cheaper than any cage you'll buy, and they'll love the space  Make sure you have 2 of everything! Otherwise they could start fighting right away. Good luck with the new hammies  If anymore questions just ask


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the habitrail loft that my Robo is in at the moment. I had him in a Cambridge cage for a few weeks but somebody said he might get out of the bars so I swapped him to this one to be safe.:laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! oh they arent boys, they are girls! (just had another check as they woke up for a little bit- they are both exactly the same and the 'bits' look too close together to be boys- i had to check again as one keeps gettin on top of the pther- buut looks like it is doing so to get to sleep?? am being really paranoid!! have tried to get pics of their undersides but camera wont focus- will try again a little later as im getting really paranoid! but they do look the same! will try and get a bin cage to attach to the one I have- and then if there is any fighting, i can serparate them! thanks guys xxx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I still think the duna multy one is good - although they might be able to squeeze out through the bars I don't see it being a problem as long as you don't put anything that close to the top that they can climb up to get to the bars if that makes sense


----------

